# Asus EN9600GT Silent G94-300-B1 detected as A1 revision



## iDont (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello,

I just got an Asus EN9600GT Silent from a buddy of mine and whilst reapplying the TIM, I've noticed that the GPU is the G94-300-B1 revision (55nm if I'm correct). I couldn't take a picture of it because my camera is broken, but I wrote down the complete text on the die:

Nvidia
C8071432 o* 829B1
S Taiwan
PA4556 S1W
G94-300-B1

*Ain't sure about the o, don't know if it should be an "o" or an "0" and if it should be directly infront of the 8 instead of a space between them, thanks to my quick handwriting.

And here is a screenie of GPU-z:
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/09/03/20/arr.png
And the product page by Asus (though you won't find anything useful there):
http://www.asus.com/Product.aspx?P_ID=kgHu9nSBfyqksBix

Just wanted to let you know.
-iDont


----------



## iDont (Apr 8, 2009)

Today I was installing some cooling on the mosfets and took the opportunity to take a picture of the die:





So GPU-z is definitely misreporting it. It's just a minor issue, but it would be nice to see it fixed.

Keep up the good work,
-iDont


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 6, 2009)

my axle 9600GT 512MB
wrotes G94-300-B1
but GPU-Z said it as A1 revision,,


----------



## largon (Aug 12, 2009)

This misreading is most likely caused by the fact nV did not assign new device IDs to the chips after 65nm->55nm shrink, meaning software has no way to determine if the GPU is A1 (65nm) or B1 (55nm).


----------

